# Thorium farmen



## tammo12345 (30. Mai 2011)

Hi ich bin Allianzler auf der suche nach Thorium. Wo ist der besten Platzt zum farmen?


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2011)

Sorry,

Du musst jetzt aber nicht wegen jedem farmbaren Item 'nen neuen Thread auf machen!
Guck mal in die Buffed-Datenbank unter Berufen nach Thoriumerz.

ps. Thorium findest Du reichlich im Un'Goro Krater oder auch in Winterquell.

greetz


----------



## Cumulonimbus (4. Juli 2011)

Mal zur Info , ein Forum ist dazu da um Fragen zu stellen !

Thorium kannst du am besten in Winterquell abbauen. Dort gibt es reichlich. Vergess auch nicht in die Hölne wie z.B. Die Yetihöhle zu schauen.

Thorium findest du auch in den verwüsteten landen. Für restliche Punkte ganz gut weil du danach Teufelseisen bekommst. Dazu geht es ab in die Scherbe durch das dunkle Portal.

lg


----------

